# R5 at a great price



## Chris.Chapterten (Nov 25, 2020)

If you are in Australia, Camera Clix has the R5 for $5609 with an additional $250 cash back from Canon. That is a lot of camera for AU$5350!









Canon EOS R5 Body Only


The new Canon EOS R5 is ideal for the increasingly fast-paced industry, giving professionals confidence that they will get the shot, and delivering at faster speeds than ever before. Incorporating a massive 8K video functionality into a full package of game changing still shooting capability...




cameraclix.com.au


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes. Although i think these sale prices for the R5 and R6are about what they should have been priced at in the beginning. But I am not complaining and i guess canon can charge as much as they like if people are willing to spend the money


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Nov 25, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Yes. Although i think these sale prices for the R5 and R6are about what they should have been priced at in the beginning. But I am not complaining and i guess canon can charge as much as they like if people are willing to spend the money



100% agree! Though I am surprised they are being discounted so soon after release... good time to buy


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 25, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> 100% agree! Though I am surprised they are being discounted so soon after release... good time to buy


I was stunned when i got wind the discounts were coming. Given how hard they have been yo get anyway I cant see why they reduced the prices. I am sure they would have sold them at the release price anyway. But hats off to canon for doing so. Credit where it is due and they decided to come to the party


----------

